# Started new Chiller Room



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Started running the heating hot water and natural gas lines for Chrysler Assembly Plant. 16" HHWS/R and 8" NG. The cooling towers will be coming soon along with the 24" piping


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Are you welding or fitting?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

8" natural gas lines. I'm guessing those will be welded by pipe pipe fitters?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Can't wait to see pics of the work in progress.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

All piping at least 2 1/2" and up will be welded. We also have city water, compressed air, Non potable water and some rain water re claim that is smaller bore. The Cooling Tower piping is 24" the Chilled Water is 20" and the Heating Hot water is 16".

I will try and get some pics when i can, i am drawing this job from the office.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Wag too big for me.. have fun doing the project!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

couple BIM shots of the Chillers and the Cooling Towers.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

When you get done with that project..start building that wall

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

Looks like a little saturday side job I'm always fitting into my schedule. Clients always hassling like "please, just come build my entire mechanical systems for my little 38 floor skyrise" sigh, "ok ok, I'll be there saturday, but have the coffee ready"

.. no, clearly that's a huge project! Curious what the timetable is from start to finish and how many teams will be working on that? I've done big projects previously, biggest one being 8 two man teams for a 3 months project. In anycase, keep us updated!


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

They may have 6-8 guys total but could increase if we get more bid packs. These automotive projects lately have been divided into multiple bid packs. We have 3 right now, one of which is the chiller room. I just ran the bill of material for the heating hot water that i have drawn so far and it is right around 300' of 16". That is the smallest amount of piping of the 3 main services. I believe we will have over 1000' of piping in the chiller room. It will probably be closer to 2000' if you count the risers and all the interconnecting piping. I would imagine close to 12 month's or more on site.


----------



## plumbingduh (Jan 17, 2017)

Those are some fantastic BIM shots! The project looks like a two-handed job. Make sure to keep many plumbers on deck! CT-18 says it perfectly, "It will probably be closer to 2000 if you count risers and piping. 12 months + on a site." Once you're done, start building the wall.

Reminds me of a few projects my group at Plumbing Services Deerfield Beach did a few months ago. You can check out our portfolio


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

@;


plumbingduh said:


> Those are some fantastic BIM shots! The project looks like a two-handed job. Make sure to keep many plumbers on deck! CT-18 says it perfectly, "It will probably be closer to 2000 if you count risers and piping. 12 months + on a site." Once you're done, start building the wall.
> 
> Reminds me of a few projects my group at Plumbing Services Deerfield Beach did a few months ago. You can check out our portfolio



HMMMM are we rear end kissing then throwing in some advertisement? :shifty:


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Side-stream filtration and chillers not playing well together.


----------



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

So you are drawing my new plant? warren truck or sterling? I am out of 98 and Plumbers weld the gas pipe round these parts-not fitters. I have been at JNAP for 23 yrs. Let me guess -metro piping?


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Its Sterling Heights. I am with Progressive. I am out of 98 but have been in design since 2005. Limbach pulled me from the field and sent me to a 2 day CAD class. The following Monday i was drawing MGM,trial by fire.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I worked in Chicago for 2 years and the fitters do natural gas and med gas. That took a little bit to get used to. I was doing the drawings for the fitters at the company i worked at.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Take some pictures love this kind of work. It would be good for the sight.


----------



## birmingplumb (May 7, 2009)

I welded pipe as a union sub-contractor in the 90's and gas lines was the extent of our welding.Got a couple other types but few. I am considering doing it again if work continues to improve. AWS CWI as well. Remember getting "challenged working for York at Dow in Midland- Guy walks up-claims steward- prob fitter-"you certified?" -"si"- let me see your certs"- you got a pen? -why?- I need to write myself a cert"- he walked away scratching his head-York paid slow too.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

From my fab sheets


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

To the field










http://www.plumbingzone.com/picture.php?albumid=1209&pictureid=6826


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Cooling towers going in.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Fab going up in the air


----------

